# Polaris Ranger 500 -powerful enough for tracks?



## polar bear

I would like to put Tatou tracks on my Polaris Ranger 500. I want to use it to pull my x country ski groomer for making trails. Groomer weighs about 400 lbs. Does this smaller Ranger have the guts to do this job with so much power going to the tracks? Speed is not an issue. 10 miles per hour is plenty fast. All info appreciated . Thanks


----------



## Swamp Monster

I would think it would be barely adequate. The 500 is not a powerhouse but it produces decent torque. It's a pretty strong motor in that class. I would think that as long as your not hauling multiple people and a bunch of gear it would work. Make sure you have a big winch tho....if that thing were to get stuck...big if with tracks, that 500 may not have the muscle to get itself out. Not to mention an upgrade to an aftermarket heavy duty transmission belt would be a good idea. A clutch kit may be in order as well. The weight of the tracks will definetely affect belt life. Expect accelerated wear on your drivetrain and engine, but you likely know that already. 
Have you checked with the manufacturer of the tracks and with Polaris?


----------



## bigcountrysg

I would think you would be better off with a set of tires. They are lighter, and cheaper.


----------



## roger23

This one sure worked good


----------



## Swamp Monster

roger23 said:


> This one sure worked good



Is that Grizzly a 550 or a 700. Both are singles and offer a strong bottom end.
Those are an interesting set....looks like it is driven with the stock rims/tires still attached instead of bolting straight to the hub like most systems. Probably a little bit lighter than most systems as well.


----------



## roger23

I don't remember but I think it was a 700 ,,all I remember is that took about 3 hours to install and it burned a lot of gas with the tracks on ,,but with deep snow and slush it was the cats ass,,I think we made this trip in 07,,


----------



## bigcountrysg

roger23 said:


> This one sure worked good


Why are the front tracks on backwards?


----------

